# Martinsburg WV results



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 9, 2007)

GC Pigs on the Run (John Atkins)
RGC Smoky Bottom Boys
3rd 3 Eyz BBQ (Dan of 3 Eyz)
4th Gooney Creedk BBQ
5th Sweetgum Hollow

8th Back Yard Burners (John)
12 The Crazy Rednecks (Lloyd)
16 Bubba's BBQ (Mark Harris)
17 My Side of the Mountain Barbeque (  )
19 in10se BBQ (Rob)

Congrats to all the board members who got a walk.  

Although we didnt do as well as we had hoped, my daughter Lil'qer and I had a fantastic time and met some great people.  Hopefully with all the cards we gave out we can have more members here.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 9, 2007)

Now for some pics.





The last picture is of Carrie Hassler who is a Blue Grass Artist.  Man she was good.


----------



## jwatki (Sep 9, 2007)

*Wow*

I am impressed how many forum guys where at this contest. Maybe we should think about having a bbq central party or get together next year at this contest. Almost 1/2 the team were from this forum. Great job Bill!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 9, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> congrats everyone.  how many teams were there and what were the categories?  if i remember it wasn't the typical 4 kcbs categories.



There were 24 teams and 3 catigories, ribs, chicken and chefs choice.  This one was strange because the Chefs Choice counted twords GC.  Still cant figure that out but all we can do is play the game.  

There was only 1 KCBS judge per table and the rest were new judges.  Kinda explains the scores.  On my Ribs I got a 999 from one judge and a 665 from another and a 988 from another.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 9, 2007)

I am going to try and hit this one next year.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Sep 9, 2007)

Bill-

Once again happy to be near you guys, that was a good time. Oh and thanks for feeding me 

I realized I lost 2 tiebreakers as well. Tied for 1st in ribs (that I hated) and tied for 2nd in chicken. Oh well, hopefully next time that goes our way! My CC scores are hilarious, just like some of yours.

Bottom line, I'll be back next year. Brian, you gonna come play?

Dan


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Bill*



			
				Rob said:
			
		

> bill it was great to talk with you on friday night. we came over to your site to say good bye after the awards but you were already gone hope all is well & we can cook together somewhere else in the near future.
> Rob & Robin
> in10se bbq



It was great to see you and Robin again too.  Sorry about bugging out on you but I was a little pieved at how long it took to do the awards.  I hope we can get together soon.  I hope you, Dan and Brian and John all consider making it to The BBQ Central Get Together (click here) next year.

Dan, the food is always available to great friends like you.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like it was a good time had by all!!!

Congrats to those who got calls.


----------

